# flight pictures and a video :)



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

some flight pictures of bandit  Sorry they are a tad blury haha I'm trying 

And this is bandits face she gives me to say "Mum I know why you're calling me I'm not going to fly to you just so you can take pictures"



But she comes anyway haha
















I wish this turned out clear!! LOL and that's my hair in the picture -.-








And a video of bandit I took today  she likes to sit on my knee while she preens!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPsI2mtnAns


hope everyone enjoys the pictures & thank you if you take the time to watch my video


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful Bandit and great photos! How sweet that she preens herself while she's on your knee - LOL!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute!
I love their little feet when they fly:lol:


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> So cute!
> I love their little feet when they fly:lol:


I know aren't their feet just adorable!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are cool shots! Good job!


----------



## scruffy (Aug 9, 2013)

What mutation is she? I watched your video wearing the same pj's as yours


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks like a pearl pied to me...but also a pastelface or yellowcheek? I'm not overly familiar with the cheek patch mutations (except whiteface) so I'm not sure.


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

scruffy said:


> What mutation is she? I watched your video wearing the same pj's as yours


yay matching pj's! hehe! I know she is a pearl pied but otherwise I'm not too sure! If someone could tell me for sure that would be good


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is adorable nice shots!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Bandit flying,I just love when they fly it's so beautiful to see and watch.


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

stevechurch2222 said:


> Beautiful pictures of Bandit flying,I just love when they fly it's so beautiful to see and watch.


thankyou  earl:


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Great photos.
Love the vid!
Now if I was to pick up on body language I suspect she is showing off to you. You have a love bug on your hands. She is one very happy Tiel.
Hence the way she is high speed preening.
But this is only my take on what I see.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice flight pictures, Bandit is a beautiful tiel!


----------

